# n scale Fleischmann Straight track w/linear gear in middle



## druno123 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have some Fleischmann straight track that has a linear gear between the rails anyone know what this goes to a Ride a gear train locomotive?
the number on the track is 6116
lmk


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I've seen such a thing on TV where they showed trains that had to climb very steep hills where regular train wheels would slip.The trains rolled on regular track on relatively flat grounds then the operator had to slow down to allow a special gear under the loco to mesh with these gears to go up a mountain.

What I saw was for a ski resort somewhere in Europe but I've also read that some lumber and/or mining companys had such system too where the land didn't allow for nice climbs.

But I don't know of any model loco that has such a feature...quite unique.That's probably what Fleischmann duplicates so they probanly offer such equipped loco.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

http://www.newenglandtravelplanner.com/go/nh/white_mts/bretton_woods/cog_rwy.html

Notice the angle of the boiler & stack

http://thecog.com/images/gallery/ascending_jacobs_ladder.jpg


----------



## wolflin (Apr 6, 2013)

This track is meant for a rack Railroad. Fleischmann sells a locomotive 7305 and 7306 (older) that can climb a 25% grade. They have larger gear in middle that engages this track.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

A member of our club has one of those on his layout........the loco will run on regular track, but when it gets to the steep hills the gear in the bottom engages the toothed track and it climbs right up.......he has a couple of pretty steep hills.........almost looks like the first climb of a rollercoaster, but other parts of of the track are level.


----------

